# Cargador para baterias GEL de 12v 7A x



## psm2n3055 (Nov 22, 2010)

Holas gente. me canse de buscar por internet.. algun circuito que me de confianza de armar..y funcione bien...


Encontre estos 2:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news26/nota03.htm

http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Power/alarm_psu.htm


que me pueden decir con respecto al estos..


lo que quiero es armar el circuito de carga para una central de alarma..

pero me desconcierta el tema de las baterias de GEL..


funcionaria alguno de estos??? 


saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Normalmente se recargan a lo bruto sin circuteria ni nada simplemente se les inyecta 14V con un diodo para evitar el retorno y listos

El segundo circuito es tal y como yo te comento, si eliminamos led y demas tonterias lo unico que realmente utiliza es D1.

El primer circuito es por si tienes una fuente que no llega a esos 14V mas un cortador de tension con un transistor


----------



## psm2n3055 (Nov 22, 2010)

No me queda claro.. con cuanto tendría que alimentar el circuito, por ejemplo... un transformador de 12 V 500 mA funcionaria?

Circuito 2:

Ahí vi la especificación.. y sacando cálculos llegué a que necesito un transformador de 12 V 1,6 A , pero.. lo que no me queda claro del tema es si le pasaría algo a la batería estar siempre en carga ya que es para una central de alarma :S

O sea no veo algún punto que haga desconexión cuando estó cargada ,
le pasará algo a la batería si la cargo 365 días con éste circuito ?

Aporto.. armé el circuito 2, y funciona tal cual el esquema.. tomé el voltaje dónde está indicado.. en cada punto del circuito y todo funciona excelente , además hace una carga muy lenta , según las indicaciones de mi bateria que dice: Carga flotante de 13.3v a 13.8v  y el circuito larga 13.4 V corriente: 20mA

Según leí en otros foros y sitios.. eso está bien.. ya que no es un cargador automático , bien. gracias por los aportes , y por ultimo aquí se comenta de éste circuito positivamente: lastima que no lo vi antes.. jajaja

Se puede cargar una bateria de gel con fuente de pc?

Saludos!


----------



## titokarl (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola PSMO, 
Ya se que paso mucho tiempo, pero estoy por armar este circuito para una bateria de una alarma y la pregunta es la siguiente:
La sirena de 12v consume es de 20 watts, entonces consume mas de un amper, y la salida de este circuito sin la bateria es de 1 amper. Como se puede modificar para que tenga una salida de 2 amper?

gracias! saludos!


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 31, 2013)

Buscaste en el foro.... 
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/search/label/Univ-Battery-Charger
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/proyecto-cargador-baterias-universal-24632/index2.html


----------



## titokarl (Ene 31, 2013)

Si, ya los vi, pero necesito un circuito sencillo para la alarma. Este me gusto y vi que lo probaron y anda bien. Solo preguntaba ese tema de la salida de 2 amperes
Gracias!


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 1, 2013)

Los 2 A salen de la batería, no necesitas un cargador de 2 A, salvo que la batería sea de 40 Ah o mas.


----------



## titokarl (Feb 1, 2013)

Claro eso pensé. Muchas gracias !

Armé le circuito 2 y tengo un problema, no me dan los valores de los voltajes. Los capacitores que usaste son todos de 35v?

Listo ya anda perfecto! gracias!
Le puse al puente rectificador diodos 1N4004 pero calienta mucho el transformador (1A) y los diodos.
Le voy a cambiar por los 1N5408 de 3A.
El transformador es de 1 Amper, será suficiente? o tengo que usar uno de 1,5A como dice en el circuito?


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 13, 2014)

Acá expongo un cargador de una linterna de leds que se carga con la corriente de la red domiciliaria, pero el tema es que hay un resistor que no puedo entender por que parece de muy alta resistencia. El mismo tiene:

1º banda: VERDE
2º banda: AZUL
3º banda: BLANCO
4º banda: PLATEADA

Esto me lleva a pensar que es muy alta la misma, es una fuente como las que se usaba en los antiguos radios marca Spica para conectar estos radios a la corriente domiciliaria.
La bateria no tiene mucha información pero por el led que tiene para indicar que esta cargando parece que la misma es de 12V; el led es de los mas chicos que deben consumir ± 5 mA y la resistencia limitadora es de 3300Ω, por lo cual calculé y asumí que la bateria que acciona las luces es de gel de 12V



Es posible que la 4º banda blanca no tenga ceros que agregar y sea de solo 56 ohm o de 5.6ohm


----------



## yoelmauri (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola Gente, que tal? tengo un par de consultas sobre el circuito del segundo link:

- Para que es el puente de diodos que esta abajo a la izquierda?

- Si la salida del trafo rectificada entra debajo a la derecha en el circuito, y luego pasa por un 7812 como puede cargar la bateria? siendo que el 7812 va a hacer que la tensión se encuentre igual a la de la bateria?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## jreyes (Sep 22, 2015)

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola Gente, que tal? tengo un par de consultas sobre el circuito del segundo link:
> 
> - Para que es el puente de diodos que esta abajo a la izquierda?
> 
> ...


Hola.

1) El puente de diodos es para rectificar el secundario del transformador (12V 20VA).
2) La batería es cargada por la combinación lm7805+zéner de 9.1V que da más menos 14.1V menos la caída de voltaje de un diodo de bloqueo que hay ahí. El 7812 es un rectificador de salida, no carga la batería.


Saludos.


----------



## darmancubano (Jul 12, 2017)

me gustaria comentar que estos cargadores todos en su principio se ven bien, pero, ninguno limita la corriente, o sea pasan mas de 1 amperio directo a las baterias, mi recomendacion seria que esta corriente se limitara a .500ma, si de verdad queremos que nuestra bateria dure, porque es el objetivo principal ademas de darle carga ala bateria, espero sugerencia a ver que me dicen
salu2s


----------

